# Taking FE & PE? Recommended??



## alban1an (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just got approved by the NYSPE board to sit for the FE &amp; PE exams. The filing period is open for October, and I have been trying to read the FE review book slowly (just got married and my wife is already expecting a baby, ironically due in October). My question is if it is worth signing up for both and take them at the same time? I had heard that the PE is kind of like the PM session of the FE. I wonder how true that is, because if that is the case, if I am going to take PM style questions in the afternoon session of the FE, why not sit for the PE?

The only concern is that based on reading a thread of someone who had failed the PE 3 times (in FL), the PE board may request you take additional continuing education classes, I am afraid of taking the PE without really studying for it. I do not know if NY does that, frankly I do not care for the money spent on retaking the PE test; if anything I would like to get a feel for the test, but I am afraid of failing and looking bad in front of the board, or if they may rescind the approval until you show more experience or education or both to sit for it again?

Any advice?


----------



## willsee (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't speak for mechanical but I just passed the Electrical - Power

The afternoon session of the FE is nothing like the PE exam.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 24, 2011)

alban1an said:


> Hello everyone! I just got approved by the NYSPE board to sit for the FE &amp; PE exams. The filing period is open for October, and I have been trying to read the FE review book slowly (just got married and my wife is already expecting a baby, ironically due in October). My question is if it is worth signing up for both and take them at the same time? I had heard that the PE is kind of like the PM session of the FE. I wonder how true that is, because if that is the case, if I am going to take PM style questions in the afternoon session of the FE, why not sit for the PE? The only concern is that based on reading a thread of someone who had failed the PE 3 times (in FL), the PE board may request you take additional continuing education classes, I am afraid of taking the PE without really studying for it. I do not know if NY does that, frankly I do not care for the money spent on retaking the PE test; if anything I would like to get a feel for the test, but I am afraid of failing and looking bad in front of the board, or if they may rescind the approval until you show more experience or education or both to sit for it again?
> 
> Any advice?


I didn't know that there were states that let you take both at the same time.

The two tests really aren't very similar at all, aside from being multiple-choice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've seen it done in IL, but I wouldn't recommend it. Especially with a baby due the same month. due date before test after test...do you really want to be studying when you are preparing for baby?


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 25, 2011)

alban1an said:


> Hello everyone! I just got approved by the NYSPE board to sit for the FE &amp; PE exams. The filing period is open for October, and I have been trying to read the FE review book slowly (just got married and my wife is already expecting a baby, ironically due in October). My question is if it is worth signing up for both and take them at the same time? I had heard that the PE is kind of like the PM session of the FE. I wonder how true that is, because if that is the case, if I am going to take PM style questions in the afternoon session of the FE, why not sit for the PE? The only concern is that based on reading a thread of someone who had failed the PE 3 times (in FL), the PE board may request you take additional continuing education classes, I am afraid of taking the PE without really studying for it. I do not know if NY does that, frankly I do not care for the money spent on retaking the PE test; if anything I would like to get a feel for the test, but I am afraid of failing and looking bad in front of the board, or if they may rescind the approval until you show more experience or education or both to sit for it again?
> 
> Any advice?


1. Congrats on your marriage and baby!

2. I had no idea any state let you take them at the same time. What if you pass the PE and not the FE??

3. The FE and the PE are two different exams with very little overlap.

4. You should find out if NY has similar (or other) restrictions to FL.

5. Take one at a time. There is no rush.

6. Good luck.


----------



## kstatenupe (Jun 26, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> alban1an said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I just got approved by the NYSPE board to sit for the FE &amp; PE exams. The filing period is open for October, and I have been trying to read the FE review book slowly (just got married and my wife is already expecting a baby, ironically due in October). My question is if it is worth signing up for both and take them at the same time? I had heard that the PE is kind of like the PM session of the FE. I wonder how true that is, because if that is the case, if I am going to take PM style questions in the afternoon session of the FE, why not sit for the PE? The only concern is that based on reading a thread of someone who had failed the PE 3 times (in FL), the PE board may request you take additional continuing education classes, I am afraid of taking the PE without really studying for it. I do not know if NY does that, frankly I do not care for the money spent on retaking the PE test; if anything I would like to get a feel for the test, but I am afraid of failing and looking bad in front of the board, or if they may rescind the approval until you show more experience or education or both to sit for it again?
> ...


Our 2nd born came Oct 18th. Those last 2 months were so important to my studying, but I couldnt do it if my life depended on it. I failed the PE and it showed. New marriage + baby (congrats on both) +FE+PE dont mix. FE Maybe. Granted I was Civil, and the FE to me wasnt that bad. Especially if you have all this time to start studying. But like someone said earlier. The FE and PE are not even Close.

BUT... Why not bust your tail, to study for the FE, bite the bullet and sit for the PE. Then you will be in study mode, you will know what to study for, and you can blow away the PE the next time you take it. My study breaks were spent giving my wife a break from the baby. DO IT!!! It will be good for your career, and good for your marriage. Just my 4 cents (someone gave me their 2 cents earlier).


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Forgive my blunt directness...

From what I've read, if you don't study A LOT for the PE, other than for luck, you will not pass.

Pick one and do it only. If you are approved for the PE, then why bother with the FE? Alternatively, if the FE is desirable at your job, then I agree with Kstanupe "New marriage + baby (congrats on both) +FE+PE dont mix. FE Maybe. " If the baby comes AFTER the exam, you have a chance, if the baby comes before the exam, then pessimistically, you don't.

How many times do you want to take the exam(s)? Study A LOT for one (say 200+ hours for FE, 500 hours for PE) and pass it the first time. "do, or do not, there is no try" - Yoda.

I like kstanupe's suggestion of study for the FE, take the PE for the experience (and the small chance that luck gets you through), if you want to spend the time and money. However, the PE is the day before the FE, and taking the 12+ hours (exam+ travel, breaks, lunch) for a test you won't pass the day before the test you want to pass may not be such a good idea.

In summary, if you can just do the PE, and study the crap out of it (500 hours), or just do the FE and study to pass.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 27, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> Forgive my blunt directness...
> From what I've read, if you don't study A LOT for the PE, other than for luck, you will not pass.
> 
> Pick one and do it only. If you are approved for the PE, then why bother with the FE? Alternatively, if the FE is desirable at your job, then I agree with Kstanupe "New marriage + baby (congrats on both) +FE+PE dont mix. FE Maybe. " If the baby comes AFTER the exam, you have a chance, if the baby comes before the exam, then pessimistically, you don't.
> ...


Eh, studying for the PE varies. I found it to be miles easier than the FE; the key to it isn't (imo) studying, it's understanding the concepts (so you know if you are on the wrong track) and knowing where every important formula in the books is. That way, you don't waste too much time flipping from book to book trying to verify the answer or looking up how to do it correctly.

In other words - the FE is an exam to test how much you know about the basics of engineering. The PE is an exam to test how much you know about the codes that govern your discipline.


----------



## kstatenupe (Jul 4, 2011)

I forgot the FE was AFTER the PE. I withdraw my opinion (well kind of) the poster above said it correctly. Taking the PE in Day one and then next day taking the FE might be a bad idea. But its your money and time. But could you imagine you leaving your wife and possible newbie at home for 2-3 days while you are sitting in a posh hotel with room service and movies galore (granted you should be studying).

Who will be stressed out more in the end??? YOU Will. Having to sit for 16 hours away from the wife and kid studying for something you are not sure you are going to pass anyway, and THEN having to come home and the wife tells you, "there is 4 day supply of breast milk/formula in the fridge and all the diapers and 5 hours energy shots you need. I will be out with the girls. and dont worry about going into work. I called your boss and he said that you can make up the hours by working 12 hour days"

Dude its up to you. it was bad enough leaving the night before the exam with my wife at home with a 6 year old and week old baby.


----------

